# New Steel Pretzel Slingshot !



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I finally got some metal polishing stuff from Home Depot and it actually works! I also bought a new piece of 5/16" rod from them to try it out on and made me a new Pretzel shooter. Here it is: 3 7/16" between centers of ears, 1 3/4" fork height, 6" overall length.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

You made that just for shooting pretzels? Nice!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh yeah Pelleteer, the pretzels have gotten way out of control out here in Colorado! Especially the older salty ones! I seen one the other day at the mall that must have been at least 10 inches! They were trying to calm it down by putting mustard on it, but I would have just shot it!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmm...the therapeutic mustard bath usually works like a charm. You must have some especially nasty ones in your neck of the woods!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i realy love your pretzel slingshots, they are very good shooters! the wider fork make them easy to aim and canting is not a problem. i´m a great fan!


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice Smitty! Time to sell them back to china huh? lol. Looks like a very comfortable shooter!







Each time I see your pretzels I want to make them!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Baumstaam! Get some metal polishing stuff and polish up those rings some more. I just got me some and it works great! I used the black jewelers' rouge to do mine up this morning. I started noticing some rub marks on the rubber right at the spot where it goes around the ring. That mirror shine is needed to make the rubber last longer.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The American "Pretzel" Man strikes again! Very nice Bud! With all that shooting you do with those Pretzels and the high praise you give them, I'll have to give them another all out try. They are kind of small for me but I have other frames that are small. I just have to shoot them for awhile and maybe I'll fall in love with them too! You might make me a convert yet Bud!







Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for the good ribbing ! I do think they are very good slingshots, BUT they aren't made out of maple and you can't burn beautiful art onto them! You CAN put mustard on them though! They don't shoot smooth and sleek like a wooden flat bander either, but something about them makes me really enjoy shooting them.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

smitty said:


> Thanks guys for the good ribbing ! I do think they are very good slingshots, BUT they aren't made out of maple and you can't burn beautiful art onto them! You CAN put mustard on them though! They don't shoot smooth and sleek like a wooden flat bander either, but something about them makes me really enjoy shooting them.


Gasp! A whole table full o'Pretzels! Noice! Good Form Sir!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice work bet there nice to shoot, jeff


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, best looking Pretzel Ive seen. slingshot of the month for me!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Smitty,
I just sent away for a dankung jungle hunter, I don't think I'll like it as much as that one. You make real nice pretzels.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Gee Whiz guys ! Thank you so much for the compliments ! I have to admit, I was holding my breath with my fingers crossed for a nomination to slingshot of the month!








I wonder sometimes if I should just give up on these pretzels in the face of the beautiful wooden creations shown here. You have encouraged me to keep going with them to get them better yet! I enjoy shooting them so much! The wider fork is very nice to shoot also. It gives a very good view of the target! Thank you again guys!








Here is another view of it in my hand for better perspective.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Just as a wild idea, *Mustard?*
Looks great as it is, of course.


----------

